# [V] Rocky Mountain Element 70 - 2008 - 48cm Rahmenset



## radlerwadl (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
trenne mich schweren Herzens von meinem edlen, schönen, schnellen Element 70 -2008 Rahmenset. 19", 48cm, super Zustand.
VERKAUFT





Ist mein 4. Element (nach Race 1998, t.o. 1999, Team SC 2002) und muss nun nach langer Überlegung einer RSL team Carbongurke weichen.

Weitere Info und Fotos:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/385673-rocky-mountain-element-70-rahmenset-rp23-sid-race


----------

